

US government rescinds 'leave Internet alone' policy - chris11
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/27/internet_3_dot_0_policy/

======
Zak
I'll be writing my congress people with something to the effect of "do not
want". You should too.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Absolutely. Will do.

Also note that this article quotes an administration official. Everybody who
voted for this administration should write them and tell them that this is a
Very Bad Idea.

~~~
yummyfajitas
With Joe Biden as a member of this administration, it should not come as a
surprise to anyone.

Biden opposes encryption, loves the patriot act, and wanted to legalize
permanent detention of non-U.S. citizens without judicial review (this was Feb
1995, before the war on terror). Is it any surprise that the government now
wants control of the internet?

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10024163-38.html>

------
edj
I can't really tell if this is something legitimately new and scary, or if
it's just a mix of political grandstanding and journalistic FUD.

~~~
bricestacey
It's very real. Countries across Europe are passing similar laws, pressured
heavily by US copyright lobbies. It's no surprise that the US is finally
following suit.

Ironically, these very laws are driving internet users to purchase anonymous
VPNs to completely protect their privacy - preventing ISPs and government
agencies from knowing anything at all concerning their online use. So, yes,
it's real, but the ultimate outcome may be greater privacy.

------
dantheman
Here's another HN post that actually has the NTIA release on this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1157482>

This is very bad.

------
Locke1689
Hmm, this article is a little light on the facts. Internet "regulation" can
mean so many things that I'll wait until they make a proposal. For example, if
they make some law requiring "internet security," I'll just laugh in their
faces. Technology doesn't work some way just because you'd like it to.

------
aohtsab
I wonder how the government will define copyright infringement -- does this
mean anyone with copyrighted material on their computer will be "banned from
the internet"? (also - what does that even mean?)

